# How to change MFD on 2007 Eos



## Tom Hedeen (Nov 24, 2012)

This summer I bought a used 2007 Eos and the dealer gave me a 2009 owner's manual. The instructions for setting the MFD show using "trip" and "reset" buttons on the windshield wiper control on the right stalk.
But my 2007's windshield wiper controls are different and do not contain those buttons.
Does anyone know how I change the information displayed on the MFD on my 2007?
:banghead:


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

Tom Hedeen said:


> This summer I bought a used 2007 Eos and the dealer gave me a 2009 owner's manual. The instructions for setting the MFD show using "trip" and "reset" buttons on the windshield wiper control on the right stalk.
> But my 2007's windshield wiper controls are different and do not contain those buttons.
> Does anyone know how I change the information displayed on the MFD on my 2007?
> :banghead:


Do you have buttons on your steering wheel? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Should be press & hold OK button on steering wheel.


----------

